# no boil smoked Mac n cheese



## cjohnson3006 (Jun 11, 2018)

Been playing with perfecting my Mac n cheese. Thought I'd share. 

3 cups dry macaroni
4 cups whole milk
Dollup of veggie oil
1 stick salted butter
1 cup shredded brisket leftover from previous cook
1 can cheddar soup
1lb shredded 3 cheese blend 
2 T salt
2 T brisket rub
5-6 splashes Chipotle Tabasco


Put macaroni, milk, oil, butter and brisket in foil pan. Add seasonings. Top with cheeses. Cook in 275 degree smoker an hour and a half. Stir, cover and cook till milk absorbed. Enjoy


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 11, 2018)

Been trying to perfect my Smoked Mac and Cheese as well (very similar recipe). I'm going to try yours this weekend. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2018)

It sounds very interesting, but we have been using the mac-n-cheese recipe on the carton of Velveeta cheese for years & really have not found one that we like better!
It is probably the original Velveeta recipe from when they started making Velveeta cheese.
Al


----------



## cjohnson3006 (Jun 11, 2018)

I want to try with pepper jack cheese but the Mrs won't eat it


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 11, 2018)

Still haven't made mac-n-cheese on the smoker - someday. Yours looks like a good recipe. 

Chris


----------



## Binford 6100 (Aug 14, 2018)

sub'ed


----------



## gnarlykaw (Sep 9, 2018)

I never had smoked mac&cheese until last year, when i made a version of this recipe.  This is the bomb!!  Use the large mac elbows!
It will be your new go to comfort food!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 9, 2018)

I might try this one..I like ultra creamy mac n cheese, always on the hunt for the creamiest one, and with Smoking I have limited knowledge in that pursuit.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 10, 2018)

Great idea using uncooked macaroni. That's definitely got my brain working.

I make lasagna using uncooked noodles. They absorb the liquid from the cheese and sauce. People are always amazed how well it stays together. I can see a similar effect with uncooked macaroni in mac n cheese. I LIKE it!


----------

